# Different approaches to dieting/cutting



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

*What methods do you employ to shed the fat?*​
Count your calorific intake469.68%Count your protein/carbs/fat intake4910.32%Have a cheat meal296.11%Have a cheat day377.79%Use low HR cardio5210.95%Use interval training234.84%Use thermogenic fat burners or similar439.05%Go on a keto diet224.63%Go on a carb cycling diet245.05%Keep diet the same just reduce carbs265.47%Use stimulants such as caffeine, eph, t5479.89%Measure your weight/bf to mark progress398.21%Go solely by what the mirror tells you388.00%


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

Just interested to see a poll on how everyone tackles dieting down and shedding the fat, be it losing lots of fat to get in shape or dieting for a show etc...

Please vote and let me know if i've missed out anything obvious :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

12 hour cheat day

HIT interval training 7 days a week, carb cycle 3 weeks out from show


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

laurie how are your interval sessions structured? how long are the intervals etc? also would you do them on an empty stomach first thing in the am or different? cheers bud


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

neildo said:


> laurie how are your interval sessions structured? how long are the intervals etc? also would you do them on an empty stomach first thing in the am or different? cheers bud


basicaly get up at 5 in the morning- 45 minute cardio session within that session i spend the first 10 minutes jogging to get warm and the blood flowing then ten minutes walking then 5 mins jogging then 5 walking etc:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Well this year it has been whatever Pscarb has said and it turns out that is carb cycling for the most part.

I have done ketogenic diet i found it worked very well up until a certain point and then i started looking stringy.

However the numerous diets i have done over the years (i have done diet periods since mid teens) will have been timed carbs ie breakfast and around training.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I just lower the cals and up the cardio.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I just lower the cals and up the cardio.


Yeah, that should be all you need to get to ~10% body fat. It's only when you want to get below that that tricks such as carb cycling, targetted carbs, keto etc are necessary IMO.


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm at about 10% just now, started diet last monday at ~12%, aiming to get sub 7%. Now it was the scales that told me i had changed from 12.5% to 10.2%. I dont take what they say as the gospel but i do use them as a relative guide for loss. At the end of the day however i go by the mirror, and by pinching my belly and the amount of pinchable fat has decreased incredibly in a week.

I've been watching my p/f/c intake, not counting calories though. Doing 3 interval cardio sessions a week and 1 long low hr one, all on empty stomach first thing in AM. Higher carbs (240g) on weight training days, lower (100g) on cardio days, protein and fats the same at 240 and 100 respectively. No carbs in last two meals of day. Using BSD reloaded and caffeine pre wo for a kick. Drinking tonnes of water.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

neildo said:


> I'm at about 10% just now, started diet last monday at ~12%, aiming to get sub 7%. Now it was the scales that told me i had changed from 12.5% to 10.2%. I dont take what they say as the gospel but i do use them as a relative guide for loss. At the end of the day however i go by the mirror, and by pinching my belly and the amount of pinchable fat has decreased incredibly in a week.
> 
> I've been watching my p/f/c intake, not counting calories though. Doing 3 interval cardio sessions a week and 1 long low hr one, all on empty stomach first thing in AM. Higher carbs (240g) on weight training days, lower (100g) on cardio days, protein and fats the same at 240 and 100 respectively. No carbs in last two meals of day. Using BSD reloaded and caffeine pre wo for a kick. Drinking tonnes of water.


Sounds like a good plan mate. I wouldn't recommend doing HIIT on an empty stomach though, and while I doubt you've dropped 2% bf in a week, still sounds like you're progressing, which is the main thing.

Just had a really weird coincidence moment. I was actually watching that episode of the inbetweeners online when I looked at your avi and saw bus w4nkers lol. Freaky when that happens.


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

Whats your opinion on the intervals on the empty stomach?? I sip on 10g of BCAAs while doing them and have regular pwo isloate with high gi carb.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

neildo said:


> I'm at about 10% just now, started diet last monday at ~12%, aiming to get sub 7%. Now it was the scales that told me i had changed from 12.5% to 10.2%. I dont take what they say as the gospel but i do use them as a relative guide for loss. At the end of the day however i go by the mirror, and by pinching my belly and the amount of pinchable fat has decreased incredibly in a week.
> 
> I've been watching my p/f/c intake, not counting calories though. Doing 3 interval cardio sessions a week and 1 long low hr one, all on empty stomach first thing in AM. Higher carbs (240g) on weight training days, lower (100g) on cardio days, protein and fats the same at 240 and 100 respectively. No carbs in last two meals of day. Using BSD reloaded and caffeine pre wo for a kick. Drinking tonnes of water.


You look anorexic as it is why would you want to get any lighter??? :confused1:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

for me i start to focus on diet,very clean and strict...carbs do take a lowering,cardio is very high on the list for me,cos it works so well when i do it!!!!!!

havent tried anything else as of yet!!!!

was wondering why you would wanna diet n cut,like con says you look like you should be massing up with some big loads of food first!!!!


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

Haha..out of interest was that based on my avatar? but cheers for that con, really appreciated.....reason being i started training seriously in january at 75kgs with belly and sticks for arms and legs, i'm now about 85kgs with no belly and not as stick like arms and legs....that might be f*ck all to you and i might still look sh*t but i've learnt a lot and put a reasonable amount of muscle in that time, changing me from average skinny boy with a belly and tits struggling to bench 50kg for reps, to average slightly muscluar lean boy benching 100kg for reps (random lift for comparisons sake). I'd like to try dieting and getting my fat down low while maintaining what little muscle i have purely for the experience of it and the fact that it coincides with summer, the time of year i'd most like to "have abs". Although i dont plan on getting hugely heavier as it will interfere with some plans i have, i will indeed go back to a bulking diet in due course.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

neildo said:


> Whats your opinion on the intervals on the empty stomach?? I sip on 10g of BCAAs while doing them and have regular pwo isloate with high gi carb.


It's just the fact that high intensity exercise uses carbs for energy, and in the AM glycogen is depleted. Will it make a huge difference? Maybe not, but I'd always do it fuelled. At least you're fuelling properly afterwards.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Well, I think I have tried them all at one time or another, but carb cycling/timed carbs, low intensity cardio and judging by the mirror work the best for me so far.


would 30mins jogging be considered Low Intensity? also what should your heart rate be for best fat burning? Around 130 bpm? (excuse the hijack mate but its relative to the thread)


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

Lower carbs / increase cardio to 5 times a week / get some decent vits and maybe eph or clen / use nothing but the mirror to judge and stop when your happy with what you see.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I've been cutting for the last three weeks or so, nothing drastic but just wanted to get 7-10lbs of fat off before starting to bulk again and possibly doing my first cycle.

I've cut my carbs back, still have them with most meals but in much smaller amounts (biggest portions coming at breakfast and PWO), upped fats and protein slightly and have added in cardio after weights. Seems to be going well so far using the scale and mirror as a guide.


----------



## Dipster (Jul 21, 2009)

laurie g said:


> basicaly get up at 5 in the morning- 45 minute cardio session within that session i spend the first 10 minutes jogging to get warm and the blood flowing then ten minutes walking then 5 mins jogging then 5 walking etc:thumbup1:


I do something similar before breakfast and seems to work for me, walk 10mins to warm up then jog 20mins, then 5min walk then 10min run, about 3 miles in all. Gets the metabolism going :thumbup1:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> would 30mins jogging be considered Low Intensity? also what should your heart rate be for best fat burning? Around 130 bpm? (excuse the hijack mate but its relative to the thread)


There's usually a scale on the Cross trainer/Treadmill/Stationary bike that should tell you the range for Fat burning or Cardio work relative to your age.

For me it's 120bpm as im a young un', but i take it up to 130bpm for an hour normally.


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

keto for around 6 weeks, have a cheat meal once a week if I need to do anything longer I just use a low carb diet, carbs around workout and in the morning, keep the cardio up and maybe use a fat burner


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> would 30mins jogging be considered Low Intensity? also what should your heart rate be for best fat burning? Around 130 bpm? (excuse the hijack mate but its relative to the thread)


The best conditions for fat burning are not just periods of raised heart rate at a steady rate but also to have periods when heart rate is increasing. This is why interval training is so good for burning the fat.

Strictly speaking it's best if you know what your maximal heart rate is... then you can monitor it and use it to guide your cardio progressions. Training at around 60% of maximum heart rate with intervals forcing it to rise to around 75% is probably best for fat burning... in theory anyway


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't make everything 100% like macros etc. I've got a bad habbit of over-complicating everything that nothing gets done etc. So I just follow simple rules and peace a diet together of very clean foods, high protein, low carb, med good fats. I know I may not get as good or as fast results as doing it 100%, but it makes me feel better ha.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i stop eating all together


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Yea buddy celery sticks and raw carrots are the way foward! :lol:


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I do track sprints for cardio eg. 10x100m with a minutes recovery as for me this helps hold muscle in my legs and torches fat! waay less boring too!

Carb cycling works well for me but i never drop below 50g a day :thumbup1:


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

adonis said:


> I do track sprints for cardio eg. 10x100m with a minutes recovery as for me this helps hold muscle in my legs and torches fat! waay less boring too!
> 
> Carb cycling works well for me but i never drop below 50g a day :thumbup1:


 is this enough to get the fat off well ye?

Id be interested in doing this, can't be bothered with the 80/90 minute steady cardio in the gym stuck behind a fat woman staring at her sweaty crack


----------

